# Thinking of buying a used bow



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've gone from shooting re-curves many years to compounds when they 1st came out,back to re-curves maybe 8 years ago(mostly for shoulder exercise),so now am thinking compound again,but don't have the funds to go whole hog for the fastest and bestess right off the bat,and am afraid it may just be a faze I'm going through.My nephew from Colorado wants me to start putting for elk points,and does sound cool,but I'm almost 64 and need to gett'er done if I'm going to do it.You cats got any recommendations what I need to look for.


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

Never owned a new bow I let the other guy take the money hit. Old Busted was the New Hotness 10 minutes ago. And usually has all the extras like sights and rests still attatched to it because they are the "old Busted" too. I have been shooting the same bow for 15 years still is over 300 fps and has an honest 30 yard first pin, I don't need to spend over a grand for the "new hotness" I am still shooting it!


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Co pref pts*

I started accumulating pref pts, after I retired from the service, with the objective of drawing a bow tag in area 61 (a premium area that required drawing a tag). At the start I needed 5 pts as a non-res. Years later I had 9 pref pts and area 61 required 12 pts to draw non-res. There are a lot of "over the counter" archery areas in Co. Take a look at the Colorado DOW website. Area 62 in the Uncompahgre NF is a good area to consider for bowhunting. 
http://cpw.state.co.us


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I won't recommend anything specific, but I think used is great for someone in your situation that already has the knowledge of what you want and need. There are quite a few people out there that buy new practically every year to have the very latest & greatest, which is fine, but their used bows can save you a bundle.

For someone new to the sport I recommend visiting a pro shop.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Buying Used Bow*



Whitebassfisher said:


> I won't recommend anything specific, but I think used is great for someone in your situation that already has the knowledge of what you want and need. There are quite a few people out there that buy new practically every year to have the very latest & greatest, which is fine, but their used bows can save you a bundle.
> 
> For someone new to the sport I recommend visiting a pro shop.


Best answer,,and you can still buy used at most of them..The help wil lbe invaluable ...They can make adjustments draw length/ poundage /get you fitted /started /with proper arrows...Shop several Shops and find one that There helpful and easy to work with...and in your price range...Most hunting seasons are about over and Business will be slow for the next few months thats in your favor too


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Research bows....some may not be adjustable enough to fit you.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Research bows....some may not be adjustable enough to fit you.


^^this and lots of it

Many of the "newer" style compound bows have limited draw weight adjustment (10lbs i.e., 60-70) and very limited, if any draw length adjustment without separate cam mods. Good news is that after a couple years, the values fall off quite a bit so you can likely get a fairly late model bow without dropping a big chunk of coin.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Go to a bow shop and check out their used bows that have your draw length. Find one you like. If the shop is too high for your tastes then start looking for that bow on CL or in the classifieds here and elsewhere.

I know that the Diamond brand is good and you can have them set to your draw length. I know other bows have the same ability.

I've been shooting the same bow for a long time now, no need for a new one as it works great and has never let me down.

Good luck! Let us know what you come up with.

TH


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

When do most hunters trade/sell their bows?


----------

